# Hagerstown williamsport areas



## wdmorris126 (Apr 10, 2016)

I reside in williamsport md and i like to hunt up near app mountain trail and just wondering if anyone has noticed any round 21742 hag md or 21795 williamsport md


----------



## skck0524 (Apr 18, 2016)

Nothing in Hagerstown yet. Went out today and its DRYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## ohdoepel (Apr 19, 2016)

Just went yesterday around the C&amp;O north from Williamsport and found nada!


----------



## iherethempop (Apr 20, 2016)

Found some two weeks ago.


----------

